# Best Nintendo Wii Game of 2007



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

Vote and discuss your picks for 2007's best Wii game.

_Note:  Legend of Zelda:  Twilight Princess was excluded from the nominations because it was originally released in December of 2006._


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sadly I haven't played many of these. My favourite that I have played is Metroid.


----------



## power to the J (Jan 19, 2008)

What? I'm the only person who voted for _Resident Evil?_ That was the best game of the year, IMO, and is the only game with a point-and-shoot system that I've played on the Wii that didn't suck. It was better than Galaxy, or any of the war games, and Metroid. Sorry, got a bit passionate there, didn't I?


----------

